# Apparently, spar urethane is not for indoor use



## Bradb7888 (Dec 14, 2016)

I helped a friend build a table for a big green egg a while back and had some left over helmsman spar urethane. I recently sanded, stained and refinished the top of a nightstand for my wife and used the spar urethane to finish it. I let it sit in the garage for a few days to dry, but ever since I brought it into our room, it has reeked! I read some posts where others have learned from the same mistake and did a bit of research but still thought I would ask.. is there a way to fix this? Should I leave it outside for a while to "oxidize" or can I strip the finish off somehow and apply the appropriate finish?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Urethane won't stop smelling until it completely cures. Depending on how thick you laid it, it could take weeks.

Be patient. It will eventually lose its odor.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.askhlm.com/Articles/ArticleViewPage/tabid/75/ArticleId/1/Marine-Varnish.aspx

http://www.askhlm.com/Articles/ArticleViewPage/tabid/75/ArticleId/26/Paint-On-A-Clear-Finish.aspx

Scroll down the page to Forum Results.

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/search/search.cgi?Realm=All&Terms=helmsman+spar+urethane&submit.x=11&submit.y=7#forum


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never mind


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothing to do with it being "spar", it's the nature of oil based finishes. But spar is a slightly softer/more flexible varnish than the regular stuff, so it may not have been the best choice for a table top anyway.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It will stop smelling once the finish fully cures. That will happen a lot faster in a warm environment. Put it in a spare bedroom for a while.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I just had to say it !
Put it in a "Spar" bedroom till it cures. lol
Yes it will loose the smell after it cures. 
Warmer the room the better.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If it is warm outside put it outside and let the sun shine on it. If it can heat up from sunlight, it will cure quickly.


----------

